# Backyard Phase III - Privacy Fence



## jackie treehorn (Jan 27, 2009)

Over the last few weeks I've built me a privacy fence with a planter that will also serve as additional lean-to seating for the sun deck. Phase four will be a raised garden in front of the last section where the pile of weed fabric is, probably next years project.

Here's my drawing of how I wanted it to look like









And done:


















Thought I'd share, I'm always looking for ideas and if someone else is looking for ideas maybe this will help.


----------



## Stephen S. (Nov 23, 2009)

Great job !!


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks awesome!


----------

